# Here is tonights Lunker. Is this 6-pounder a lunker?



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's a nice 6-pounder I caught this evening at Burr Oak Lake. I am 40% toward my goal of five basss over 5-pounds this year. Hip freakin' hip hurrah!!!


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

Holy







!!!! That thing is a beauty!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Alright, I'm falling well off the pace. Good job again! What was the exact weight on the 6?


----------



## Thrash44047 (Oct 10, 2008)

What a monster!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

WOOT WOOT
Dam boy!!!
Nice!!!!!!!!! :B


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Man you are tearing them up. You better rethink your goal, at this rate it will be broke in a few weeks. Nice pics keep em comming.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Beautiful pig, congrats...


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

nice bass! hope i land a few like that this year.


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice catch!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I would call that a lunker! Nice catch.


----------



## BassMan300 (Mar 4, 2009)

i think you just answered the question about what a lunker is! :B 

:bananahuge:


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

fishingredhawk said:


> Alright, I'm falling well off the pace. Good job again! What was the exact weight on the 6?


She weighed right at 6-pounds. She fought pretty hard also. Oh, and I forgot to add... She was blind in one eye. One of her eyes looked glazed over/blind.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Sweet fish yet again! You've already got two hogs in the bag this year and I haven't even been out yet.


----------

